# ho la macchina



## willg

Cia ciao!!!! Non ci riesco a capire qualcosa.

Quando tu chiedi a qualcuno se ha il/la ragazzo(a) si usa "la" come si fosse specifico. Io allora ho letto la stessa espressione ma con macchina "ho la macchina" per dire "ho una macchina" comunque ho anche letto "non ho macchina" per dire "non ho nessuna macchina." Questo mi fa confusione perche quindi non so si va bene dire:

"ho la macchina" 
"ho macchina"
"non ho macchina"
"non ho la macchina"


----------



## Neuromante

Devi mettere l´articolo.


Una cosa:
Non è la espressione "ho la macchina" per dire "ho una macchina" ma per dire "tengo un coche"


----------



## willg

ma si mette l'articolo anche in quella negativa?

"non ho la macchina?"


----------



## Neuromante

Certo, è la grammatica che lo vuole.
Se non la macchina diventerebbe un coso astratto


----------



## willg

e invece di mettere l'articolo definito posso anche mettere quello indefinito?

"Ho una macchina"?

"non ho una macchina"?


----------



## Neuromante

Mi hai superato. 
Cedo il turno a gli italoparlanti.


----------



## Giuliaa

Ciao!! io sono italiana, vediamo se riesco a spiegarti la differenza..

si usa "ho la macchina" o "non ho la macchina" quando si utilizza la macchina per qualche scopo (andare a prendere qualcuno, recarti da qualche parte etc.) e parli della tua macchina.

Esempio
- CHe facciamo questa sera? Andiamo al cinema?
- Si, ti passo a prendere io, ho la macchina. (cioè la MIA macchina)

- Ti va di venire a cenare da noi?
- No, non posso, non ho la macchina. (sempre riferito alla MIA)

quando invece usi "ho una macchina" o "non ho una macchina" lo fai quando parli in generale ma senza utilizzarla per uno scopo preciso, ad esempio quando devi informare qualcuno il fatto che tu abbia una macchina ma che non è necessario che la si utilizzi.

Esempio:
- (Colloquio di lavoro) Lei è automunito?
- Si, ho una macchina

- Ho una macchina molto vecchia..
- Perchè non la cambi?
(in questo caso puoi anche dire semplicemente "la mia macchina è molto vecchia")

Spero di esserti stata utile.. ciau!!


----------



## willg

Ma allora si Io dico "ho la macchina" si capisce que stia parlando della MIA?


----------



## gatogab

willg said:


> Ma allora si Io dico "ho la macchina" si capisce que stia parlando della MIA?


Si capisce che hai a disposizione una macchina.


----------



## Giuliaa

esatto, si capisce che è la tua e che la vuoi utilizzare per qualcosa


----------



## gatogab

> Ma allora si Io dico "ho la macchina" si capisce que stia parlando della MIA?





> esatto, si capisce che è la tua e che la vuoi utilizzare per qualcosa


Hola Giuliaa y bienvenida al foro.
Estoy un poco confundido.
Si alguien me dice '_ho la macchina'_ no puedo estar seguro al 100% que el automóvil es suyo.
Sin embargo, si me dice '_ho la mia macchina'_, no me puedo perder: es su automóvil.
¿O entiendo mal?
O troppa pignoleria?
Saludos.


----------



## dirk_mdn

Se uno dice "la mia macchina" non ci sono dubbi che è sua (è di sua proprietà o magari della sua famiglia).
Se uno dice "ho la macchina" l'unica cosa che si può sapere per certo è che ne ha a disposizione una, ma non si può dire se  ne è proprietario (potrebbero avergliela affittata o prestata...).

Non c'è niente di queste espressioni che sia diverso dal normale uso degli aggettivi possessivi.


----------



## Giuliaa

gatogab said:


> Hola Giuliaa y bienvenida al foro.
> Estoy un poco confundido.
> Si alguien me dice '_ho la macchina'_ no puedo estar seguro al 100% que el automóvil es suyo.
> Sin embargo, si me dice '_ho la mia macchina'_, no me puedo perder: es su automóvil.
> ¿O entiendo mal?
> O troppa pignoleria?
> Saludos.


 
si è abbastanza pignola come cosa!  se una persona dice ho la macchina al 99% si sta riferendo alla sua, poi ovviamente ci può essere il caso in cui la macchina sia di altre persone, ma in questo caso io direi "ho la macchina di XXX".. cmq la differenza sostanziale per me è che se si utilizza l'espressione "ho la (mia) macchina" quando la si utilizza per qualcosa.. spero di essermi spiegata un poquito..


----------



## gatogab

Giuliaa ¿quieres decir que "99%" es un adjetivo posesivo?


----------



## honeyheart

No .  Quiere decir que hay un 99% de probabilidades de que esté hablando de su propio auto.


----------



## gatogab

Ma il dubbio di _willg_ è questo:



> Ma allora si io dico "ho la macchina" si capisce que stia parlando della MIA?


 
Secondo me o è sua o non è sua. Non puo esserci una percentuale di possesso.


----------



## honeyheart

Es simplemente la forma que tienen los italianos de decir estas cosas, que no se corresponde palabra por palabra con el castellano.  Y hay muchos ejemplos:

_"Ho la macchina"_ (se sobreentiende que se refiere a la suya porque significa: *"Tengo auto"*; lo que pasa es que nosotros lo decimos sin el artículo)

_"Hai la ragazza?"_ (no se refiere a una en concreto, sino que pregunta, en general: *"¿Tienes novia?"*; de nuevo, nosotros no le ponemos el artículo)

_"Andiamo a mangiare la pizza!/il gelato!"_ (no se refiere a una pizza o un helado específicos, sólo propone una salida a comer: *"¡Vamos a comer pizza!/ a tomar helado!"*; como se ve, una vez más, nosotros no usamos el artículo)


----------



## rachele

Ti accompagno io, ho la macchina.
Non posso accompagnarti, non ho macchina/non ho la macchina.

Nel primo caso (frase positiva) non è possibile non mettere l'articolo, nel secondo (frase negativa), la frase ha il medesimo significato con o senza articolo


----------

